# SUNNY - MANUAL OR ECU PINOUT



## jorgesetel (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello everyone.
I need help. I want manual or ECU pinouts.
Nissan sunny b15 2004.
Please if you can help.
I appreciate your help.
Thanks!.


----------



## Seyila (May 11, 2021)

jorgesetel said:


> Hello everyone.
> I need help. I want manual or ECU pinouts.
> Nissan sunny b15 2004.
> Please if you can help.
> ...


----------



## Seyila (May 11, 2021)

jorgesetel said:


> Hello everyone.
> I need help. I want manual or ECU pinouts.
> Nissan sunny b15 2004.
> Please if you can help.
> ...


----------



## Seyila (May 11, 2021)

Please I need the manual or ecupinout Nisan sunny b15 2004 please help


----------

